# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  مرضى السكري أكثر عرضة للخرف والاكتئاب

## محمد سيف الإسلام

*حذر أطباء ألمان من أن مرضى السكري أكثر عرضة من أقرانهم للإصابة بأمراض الخرف (تراجع القدرات العقلية الناجم عن التقدم في العمر) والاكتئاب. وذلك عائد إلى التأثير السلبي للنقص الحاد في سكر الدم على المخ، والذي قد يمر به مرضى السكري.

وأوضحت الجمعية الألمانية للسكري أن خطر الإصابة بالخرف جراء وجود قصور بالأوعية الدموية يزداد أربع مرات لدى المصابين بالنوع الثاني من السكري، في حين يرتفع خطر الإصابة بألزهايمر بواقع مرة ونصف عنه لدى غير المصابين بداء السكري. مؤكدة أن دراسات عديدة أظهرت ذلك.

ويمكن أن تؤدي الإصابة بالنقص الحاد في السكر جراء اضطراب نسبة الإنسولين إلى إصابات حادة بالمخ من شأنها أن تعجل الإصابة بالخرف.

وأكد خبراء الجمعية أن القليل من الناس هم الذين يعون مدى خطورة الإصابة بالخرف والسكري معا، وهو ما جعل الجمعية تقدم الآن إرشادات لتحسين علاج المصابين.

ويشير الخبراء إلى أن المصابين بالسكري أكثر عرضة بنسبة 10% للإصابة بالاكتئاب مقارنة بنظرائهم. ويضيف الأستاذ الدكتور يوهانيس كروزه من مستشفى جيسن ماربورغ الجامعي، أنه غالبا ما يدخل المريض في دوامة معقدة، فمن ناحية قد تزيد الإصابة بالاكتئاب من صعوبة السيطرة على النوع الثاني من السكر، ومن ناحية أخرى تتزامن التداعيات البدنية للمرض مع الإصابة بأعراض الاكتئاب.

وإذا شخص المريض بالاكتئاب فيجب الإسراع في إخضاعه للعلاج النفسي الذي
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مشكوووور يــ دكتور على المعلومات الروعه تسلم يــ حبيب 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*مشكووووووووووووووور يادكتور

ماعملتو لينا حاجه في برنامج عيادة المنبر 

نسال وتجيبو
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم يادكتور على المعلومات الرائعة

*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*يعنى يا دكتور اذا انا بديت اكتب حاجات برة الشبكة بكون معذور علما بأنى غير مصاب بالسكرى والحمدلله ولك كثير تقديرى على المعلومات
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يديك الصحه والعافيه ياسيف الدين
                        	*

----------


## حوته 1

*مشكور يا دكتور 

اللهم اشف مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين
*

----------

